# SOS Gave in to the PEE Sticks and got BFN OTD is 22nd is it all over again x x



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Good Morning fellow fertility friends,

Please help, I had a 2day ET on the 6th Feb, my clinic test later than most of yours... my OTD is the 22nd but 2 weeks is up on friday...

Has anyone tested 12 days after transfer got a BFN and then gone on to get BFP on test day...

Claire

x x x x x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Claire, 
Dont give up.Last time i got a negative HPT up till 3 weeks after my hCG inj when my blood levels were over 200, so it varies from one person to another. The urine tests are callibrated on urine samples with a known amount of hCG added. However, we all excrete hCG through our kidneys at different rates and levels. So, until you get a negative on bloods, dont give up ( even with a little bleeding - 25% of women get bleeding during pregnancy ) 
Hope it's good news on the peestick on fri, but ideally try and get a clinic to do a blood sample. 
Good luck,
Mierran x x


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you x x x x


----------



## positivelyhoping (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Claire

I too have given in to the pee sticks 3 times   each time negative   . 

My et was on 6th February but test date not until 23rd Feb, Ninewells seem to give you a longer wait than most clinics which adds to the torture! 

This is my 2nd IVF 2 x 2day transfer 1 x grade 4 1 x grade 2.

Yesterday i was so upset after testing i am convinced AF is coming and totally lost all my PMA. Its so much harder with the 2nd time that i dont know what i will do if it is a BFN as i am an under responder.

I wish you loads of luck and hoping we are both lucky this time

x x x


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

BFN.........


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies 

My clinic says 16dpt  i have been testing for days otd friday but will not test now till wed as thats 14dpt so dont give up hope yet girls its not over till otd    even though we feel negative and loke poo


----------



## positivelyhoping (Feb 17, 2010)

2nd BFN for me. Tested today official test day is Tuesday but today i am 15dpt plus have started bleeding so no point hoping anymore. Will test again on Tuesday just to confirm to the hosp absolutely gutted really really thought this was my time.

Claire im so sorry i hope you will try again and get a positive result the next time. 

xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

positivelyhoping still test on test day i have read on here that some women do bleed then go on to have a bfn  good luck hun


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Just been reading your posts and just wanted to let you know that I bled for a few days before OFT but ended up getting a positive result! on the day.  I had tested 3 days early and got a negative so as you can imagine I was all over the place when I tested 1 day early and got a positive. Things didn't work out for me but it was just one of those things. I just wanted to tell you that I have also tested early on every cycle except one and it seems that the OTD is set for a reason  -sometimes embies take abit longer to implant and you really do need to wait till the date they give you to know for sure. 

Positivelyhoping - I had ivf at ninewells and ended up with my beautiful son who is now 4!  It took us 3 attempts but they got us there!  We still have some snowbabies up there and are currently waiting on an appointment coming through to discuss another cycle.  Can I ask what type of treatment you had?  Was it a fresh cycle or FET you had?  Who did your transfer?

Good Luck everyone

Nic x


----------



## positivelyhoping (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Rachelbw im not holding out too much hope my clinic asks us to test 17dpt so i think the test was pretty accurate given the timscale, the bleeding has stopped now but guessing its the start of my period its just taking its time on starting fully!
Loads of luck for your test sending you loads of  and    for a BFP 
xx


----------



## positivelyhoping (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Nic, i think our posts crossed! 

I had a fresh IVF cycle both times last time i only got one embie 4 cell, this time i managed to get 2 embies 2cell and 4 cell. I cant remember the name of the person who did the transfer this time, he was an older indian man, very nice as they all are at Dundee. I have friends who have had successful attempts at Dundee too maybe it just wasnt meant to be for us.
I under respond and 38 this year so feel like this was my last chance but i will try again. I got double the dose of Gonal F this time and only got 1 more egg this year, total of 3 eggs but 2 fertilised so that was a bonus, just a pity they didnt want to stay! 

Good luck with your appointment 

x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Positivelyhoping,

All you need is one embie so don't be disheartened - I read about a lady on here who only the one 2 cell embie transfered and she got a positive so I don't really think the number of cells is that important to be honest. I also read of someone who had a FET and the number of cells had reduced dramatically after the thaw and the little mite still went on to implant so you never really know whats going to happen. I had two "beautiful" grade 1 embies (one 12 cell and other compacted morular) transfered a few months ago and got a negative result.....you just never know.  

Fingers crossed for you though!  

Nic x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Nic thanks for that it does give me some hope i dont know why we  test early i cant help it   

Positivelyhoping i am a poor responder also 38 i only had 7 eggs 1 fertilized at 1st and when we went in for transfer another egg had done its stuff so had a 4 and a 2 cell put back so was quite hopefull this time around as it is our last try piggy bank is empty    we shall see a hope we both get what we want try not to give up


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rachel - at least you have a piggybank hun , all I've got is debt! (except my lovely son of course! which was well worth it but here we are again still spending money we don't have to get him a brother or sister).  Aghhhh, i thought our lives would be complete when I got that BFP, and it was untill my son reached an age where I feel he stands out because most of his friends and cousins etc, have at least one sibling.....I just want him to feel 'normal'.  It's probably just me, being paranoid about every little thing (well, what can you expect when it took us so long to get him?) I wish I could win the bloomin lottery - problem solved!!!!!

If any of you guys happen to win euromillions next week please remember me - it's MAMMAMIA12.  

Off to bed now but you ladies step away from the peesticks in the morning  

 

Nic


----------



## positivelyhoping (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies good luck to you both in getting your BFP   

xx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

same here if anyone wins the lotto let me know pls  
Nic we were lucky we managed to fund the 1st tx by saving the next tx we borrowed of our fil and dont have to pay it back fortunately it was a gift as he wants his son to have child to carry on the family name i think  Thing is this was our last chance with my eggs so would have to go down de route   and we just can not afford it we are in debt and cant add more on to it without drowning  . Anyway good luck with you tx  

claire PH hope your ok girls  

Rachelbw


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Rach,

The whole IVF thing is a total nightmare isn't it?   

Really think I'm having a bad day today so think I'm gonna try to keep extra busy......thought I was dealing with this whole m/c thing abit 'too' well.  Thought that maybe all the dissapointments in ivf helped deal with the let down but actually I think it's just sinking in now. Went to the loo this morning and literally some blood ran out of me....in my head I was hopeing that the drop in hcg was due to me loosing only 1 embie and hoped that tomorrow when I go to get it rechecked it would be on its way back up, proving that I was still pregnant with 1 afterall, even with the bleeding I've been having I think I'm kind of still hopeing for that as I've had no clots yet and I've read that some people have bled and been ok, that maybe that would be the case with me.  Today it feels like it is definately all over......

Claire - thinking of you today huni, good luck! 

Nic x


----------



## positivelyhoping (Feb 17, 2010)

Nic     its torture you having to go through this, i can only imagine what you are going through, never give up hope though one day your dreams will come true  

xx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Morning Nic, I think it's good that you still have some hope, you should have some hope until you absolutely know.  I am so sorry you are having such a hard time, please god you are right and tomorrow is a good result.  I'll be thinking of you, please let us know how you get on. xxxxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks girls, 

I'm skint but might get my hair done to cheer myself up.  I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. 



Nic x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

nic so sorry hun hope you get good news at the hospital you never know  having a good haircut always does the trick for me  your right this ivf is so unfair 

well tested again today 12dpt 2dt and still - i really thought i may have seen a faint line this morning as really dont want to give up hope but have to start being realistic and move on get on with my life knowing that i am not going to have another baby bu daughter is 15 today and thought i might have been able to give her a little brother or sister by now 

Rachelbw


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies 
How are you all   

nic hope your results came back good hun    

PH and clare how are you girls hope your getting lots of hugs


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Girls, 

Just a quick update.  Got results back yesterday and hgc has dropped again, this time to 19 so it's definately all over. Got drunk last night and abit rough today so going to lie on the couch and eat loads of junk......

Hope you guys are well. 

Sorry for the lack of personals - brain not working today.

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Nic

So sorry to hear your news....hang in there and lots of wine and friends always helps!!

     

Kim xxx


----------

